# I think i have strut rub....PICS



## hlfdGTO (Sep 15, 2006)

I am having the intermittant steering wheel shake at 60 mph. I noticed my passenger side tire is rubbing due to the shiney metal on the strut. My question is how much clearance should there be between the strut and tire? I just need some ammo for the damn dealership since this will be my 3rd trip troubleshooting the shimmy and they just dont seem too concerned. The pic was taken as the car was sitting in my driveway. I jacked up the car afterwards to verify that the strut had shiny metal on it from being rubbed away. Thanks!


----------



## AcePilot (Aug 10, 2006)

That's the blurriest picture I have ever seen.


----------



## GTOtbird (Mar 4, 2006)

:agree 
Made my eyes hurt.


----------



## brazenorangegto (Sep 11, 2006)

Can't really tell but those don't look like factory tires. They look a little big.


----------



## hlfdGTO (Sep 15, 2006)

they are 245 45 zr17 BF Goodrich


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

I had a blowout last nite on the interstate. It was the passenger side steer. The tire was rubbing the strut. The rub mark is very evident. I checked the drivers side and it is fine. I'll be taking it to the dealer asap. I hope they take care of me. BTW I have 18 inch wheels.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

Same issue here, be perpared to be disappointed with the service you get.

Took 19 calls to GM, they are going to alingment on mine maybe more will see Tuesday.

Im prepared to be pissed.


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

I was recently told by the local Pontiac dealer that there is a TSB on the strut rub and the fix is to turn the strut upside down. The bottom of the strut is slightly narrower than the top side. My only question is; would that mess with the handling performance?


----------

